# Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley + Story of Seasons (explained)



## Ace Marvel (Jun 8, 2014)

As some of you may know, a new harvest moon game will come to NA and the PAL regions in 2014, that game is called Story of Seasons, but there will also be another game coming in 2014 called Harvest Moon:the Lost valley.

Okay here is the complicated part:
-Marvelous AQL (Developers of the HM series)
-Natsume (NA's HM publisher and developer of lost valley)
-Xseed (publisher for Marvelous AQL

So Marvelous AQL is the developer of HM series since the SNES, and Natsume publish all titles in NA, but now Marvelous has changed publisher to Xseed (which will publish Story of seasons in NA and PAL), but things get tricky because Natsume is owner of the name harvest moon, so from now on, any game released be Xseed will be callled something without the Harvest Moon in the title, in this case Story of Season, and also Natsume will now release all its games with the name harvest moon, so in conclusion:

Story of Seasons: Part of the Harvest Moon line, but without the name "Harvest Moon"
Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley: Totally new game, with the harvest moon title, but not part of the series.

Now about the game itself, what I know is that you will be able to landscape, and create large fields of cosmetic crops like flowers.


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 8, 2014)

That was actually really useful, thank you!

I'm looking forward for both games. Looking forward to what The Lost Valley will bring to the table.


----------



## Libra (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, seems like The Lost Valley will be coming to Europe (though the question is; when?). Well, as long as either one comes to Europe, I'll be happy (it'll be my first HM game).


----------



## krielle (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm looking forward to both! I love the Harvest Moon Series.


----------



## Libra (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm actually rather curious what The Lost Valley will be like. If it's the only one coming to Europe, I'll probably buy that one. But I've read some info about Story of Seasons and seen a LP, so I'm kinda hoping Story of Seasons will come to Europe as well. The dating part of the game seems interesting. I was reading about it and I had no idea it was a bit... eh... complicated. Seems you get points depending on the answers you give? Should be fun; I'll be looking forward to it! ^_^


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 10, 2014)

Libra said:


> I'm actually rather curious what The Lost Valley will be like. If it's the only one coming to Europe, I'll probably buy that one. But I've read some info about Story of Seasons and seen a LP, so I'm kinda hoping Story of Seasons will come to Europe as well. The dating part of the game seems interesting. I was reading about it and I had no idea it was a bit... eh... complicated. Seems you get points depending on the answers you give? Should be fun; I'll be looking forward to it! ^_^



Story of season will go to Europe, not 100% sure about the los valley


----------



## Libra (Jun 10, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Story of season will go to Europe, not 100% sure about the los valley



Oh, I thought it was the other way around; that The Lost Valley was coming to Europe (click for link). I haven't found anything about Story of Seasons coming to Europe.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 10, 2014)

Libra said:


> Oh, I thought it was the other way around; that The Lost Valley was coming to Europe (click for link). I haven't found anything about Story of Seasons coming to Europe.



you are right the info I read was from before this chavos! hope Europe gets both


----------



## Libra (Jun 11, 2014)

I found two screenshots of The Lost Valley (here and here - source: here) and I think I'm going to cross my fingers for an European release of Story of Seasons. The graphics are different from what I expected and I kinda like what I've seen so far of Story of Seasons, so...


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2014)

It's likely _Story of Seasons_ will come to Europe. The issue is we often experience huge delays behind the NTSC titles (like a year) so don't expect an immediate announcement. In 2011 we had _Harvest Moon: Grand Bazaar_ come out in Europe just as the next title (_HM The Tale of Two Towns_) came out in North America. The same happened again in 2012: _HM: The Tale of Two Towns_ came out in Europe just as _HM: A New Beginning_ came out in North America.


----------



## Aran (Jun 12, 2014)

Interesting. I'm not a big fan of the general art direction for Lost Valley but I'll probably be curious enough to give it a go anyways. I've a weakness for cute sims. Almost definitely picking up Story of Seasons.


----------



## Libra (Jun 12, 2014)

Tina said:


> It's likely _Story of Seasons_ will come to Europe. The issue is we often experience huge delays behind the NTSC titles (like a year) so don't expect an immediate announcement. In 2011 we had _Harvest Moon: Grand Bazaar_ come out in Europe just as the next title (_HM The Tale of Two Towns_) came out in North America. The same happened again in 2012: _HM: The Tale of Two Towns_ came out in Europe just as _HM: A New Beginning_ came out in North America.



Ah, we'll just have to wait and see, I guess. 

Edit for a copy-paste of some info I found (source: here):

[...]_As for Europe? that?s a trickier question to answer. Marvelous AQL, in collaboration with distributor Zen United, published Harvest Moon: A New Beginning in Europe. Whether or not Story of Seasons will be handled by Zen or Rising Star Games is unknown at this point. When reached for comment, neither publisher was willing to provide further insight into the situation.

So here?s where we?re at: While Xseed can publish Harvest Moon games in North America, they can?t call them ?Harvest Moon?. This is because Natsume owns the Harvest Moon trademark in the U.S., which is why Xseed?s version is titled Story of Seasons. And In Europe, we don?t know what?s going on yet._[...]


----------



## Cou (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh wow, I didn't even know they were gonna release it in NA too, thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## Carlee (Jun 13, 2014)

The Lost Valley looks terrible >___>


----------



## Libra (Jun 14, 2014)

Carlee said:


> The Lost Valley looks terrible >___>



Yeah, it looks quite different from Story of Seasons. x_x I've never played a Harvest Moon game before but I've seen some LP's of Story of Seasons and I really like what I've seen. So I'm hoping Story of Seasons will come to Europe. If it doesn't, well... I'm not sure I'd get The Lost Valley. Maybe, but... I doubt it.

Edit: Link to some more info and screen shots of The Lost Valley. Also; a mention of paid DLC???


----------



## Chris (Jun 14, 2014)

Libra said:


> Edit: Link to some more info and screen shots of The Lost Valley. Also; a mention of paid DLC???



I was planning to try and remain open-minded about the two different games but that looks awful.


----------



## unravel (Jun 14, 2014)

Lost Valley looks a bit weird maybe I will wait for the rating and shiz
I spend more than 200 hours both HM: ANB and Rune Factory 4 I hope Story of Seasons is awesome bro.


----------

